# Programm nutzt Java und funktioniert nicht mehr!



## Matse (5. Feb 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Kann man mir vielleicht helfen?
Ich habe ein Programm, das XML und JavaScript nutzt. Nun funktioniert das Programm auf meinem einen Rechner mit Win95 sehr gut, auf meinem Laptop mit WinXP und neuestem installierten Java nicht mehr. Es bricht mit der Fehlermeldung ab, dass ein Laufzeitfehler aufgetreten sei und dann bleibt eine Seite im Programm inhaltslos leer ...
Wenn ich den Debugger anschmeiße, dann sehe ich den Code des JavaScripts. Ich habe ich habe ihn auf meinen Webspace geladen, er ist verfügbar unter www.jetta2.de/navi.js.
In Zeile 287 (var svgdocs = document.getElementsByName("SLP_EXPLO")[nr].getSVGDocument() der Funktionsdefinition Init(evt) bricht das Script mit der Fehlermeldung ab, dass das Objekt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht unterstützt.
Ich hoffe, wenn ich diesen Fehler behebe, dann läuft auch das Programm.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Matse (Webmaster www.jetta2.de)


----------



## Beni (5. Feb 2007)

Java ist nicht JavaScript :arrow: verschoben nach "JavaScript Fragen"


----------

